# IELTS score for AFI Conservatory.



## damianjeon (Oct 15, 2019)

HI, 
I am a foreign applicant to AFI.

I have an Academic IELTS overall 7.0 score, but
The Admissions requirements on AFI website are just a little confusing.

They say,

_If English is NOT your country of citizenship’s native language, and you are NOT a U.S. citizen or legal resident of the U.S. with an Alien Registration Number, you must submit a TOEFL or an IELTSscore or be exempt as described below.
Applicants must submit a TOEFL score of at least 100 (internet-based) or an *IELTS score of 7.0.* Test scores must reflect tests taken within 24 months of submission. Please allow for appropriate time for test scheduling. We must receive test scores by the deadline dates described in the Admissions Requirements._


Do they mean Overall 7.0 or Each 7.0 ??
Does it means that 4 subjects(reading, listening, writing, speaking) should be 7.0 ? 

Does anyone who has applied here have any information about this?

I need some help.


----------



## Dean (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi
i started going to AFI this year. although i recently got my green card and didnt out apply as an international student, based on my previous experience with college application, the IELTS requirement most like means the OVERALL score needs to be above 7.0. And i think as long as you are not applying for screenwriting, i dont think they will be very strict with the score. but please email the admission just to make sure.


----------



## damianjeon (Oct 18, 2019)

Dean said:


> Hi
> i started going to AFI this year. although i recently got my green card and didnt out apply as an international student, based on my previous experience with college application, the IELTS requirement most like means the OVERALL score needs to be above 7.0. And i think as long as you are not applying for screenwriting, i dont think they will be very strict with the score. but please email the admission just to make sure.


Thanks!


----------

